# Activacion de un relevador por usb



## isaac_565 (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola ,,,, quiero saber como se puede activar un relevador por usb ya que por el puerto paralelo si lo se hacer ,,,, 

Con el proposito de aprender como se hace ,,,

He estado buscando y segun yo necesito un pic PIC16C765 para la interface  ,,,
Me gustaria mandarle la señal con vb y creo que se nesecita un dll y un activex

Bueno espero que me puedan ayudar..  

...........FELIZ AÑO NUEVO............


----------



## franciscocj (Feb 13, 2008)

Si tu problema es que solo tienes usb, algunos cables usb a serial tienen software para crear un puerto serial virtual
Otra opcion es programar directo de usb a usb y en esta pagina puedes encontrar algo de información y dispositivos asi como algo de software 

http://www.trossenrobotics.com/phidgets.aspx?a=pg


----------

